

Between '07 and '09: 33 million fewer people bought CDs - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2010/02/p2p-use-down-but-24m-fewer-people-bought-music-in-09-vs-07.ars

======
ALee
The article also talks about how P2P use is down. Probably the shift to
Rapidshare and other hosted services most likely.

